# [Iptables] Kernel panic

## lougat

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je n'ai pas su trouver la solution a mon probleme.

Si ce message fait doublon avec un autre merci de m'en excuser.

J'ai voulu installer iptables suivant le howto mais j'ai un probleme au reboot de gentoo.

J'ai un message : kernel panic - not syncing : Aiee interrupt handler.

Avec genkernel tout se passe bien.

J'ai essayé de copier la config de genkernel dans mon Network Option du kernel mais j'ai le meme probleme.

J'ai suivi le tuto sur http://www.shorewall.net/ mais j'ai le meme probleme.

J'avou ne pas trop comprendre d'ou vient le probleme

Merci.Last edited by lougat on Sun Feb 24, 2008 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

iop

il y a quoi comme message d'erreur avant le kernel panic ?

sinon moi pour iptables j'ai suivi http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies en activant ce qui suit, vu que mon kernel est un 2.6.24 (même config pour les 2.6.22 et 2.6.23)

```
Networking  ---->

 Networking options  ---->

  Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)--->

   Core Netfilter Configuration ---->

    ["enable"] Netfilter connection tracking support--->Layer 3 Independent Connection tracking

    ["enable"] Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables)

    ["enable"] "NFLOG" target support

    ["enable"] "conntrack" connection tracking match support

    ["enable"] "state" match support 

   IP: Netfilter Configuration --->

    ["enable"] IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT) required by "Layer 3 Independent Connection tracking" above (caused many headaches)

    ["enable"] IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)

    ["enable"]   Packet Filtering

    ["enable"]     REJECT target support

    ["enable"]   Full NAT

    ["enable"]     MASQUERADE target support
```

----------

## guilc

A priori, le kernel panic n'a RIEN a voir avec la configuration iptables.

Au pire, une configuration iptables foireuse fait que les règles iptables ne marcheront pas, mais ça ne provoquera certainement pas un KP.

Il faut chercher du côté du message indiqué juste au dessus du KP, qui indique de manière a peu près précise l'erreur : un driver qui manque par exemple...

----------

## lougat

Voici ce quej'ai noté

[<ffffffff88020268<]

[<ffffffff8023ab19>] tasklet_acmon+0x53/0x9c

[<ffffffff8801ce4a>]

[<ffffffff8023aa4d>] --do-softirq+0x49/0xb8

[<ffffffff8021cabf>] ack_apic_level+0x10/0xd9

[<ffffffff8020c5dc>] call_softirq+0x1c/0x28

[<ffffffff8020d888>] do_so+tirq+0x2c/0x7d

[<ffffffff8023a9a4>] irq_exit+0x36/0x42

[<ffffffff8020da16>] DO_irq+0x13d/Ox15f

[<ffffffff8020b931>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

[<ffffffff803aa0c0>] acpi_processor_idle+0x2bd/0x4a5

[<ffffffff803aa0da>] acpi_processor_idle+0x2b7/Ox4a5

[<ffffffff803a9e23>] acpi_processor_idle+0x0/0x4a5

[<ffffffff8020a33a>] cpu_idle+0x88/Oxbf

[<ffffffff8077da62>] start_kernel+0x2ab/0x2b7

[<ffffffff8077d138>] _sinittesta0x138/0x13c

CODE 8A 43 03 a8 10 75 52 E8 F6 05 D8 F7 85 C0 C7 44 24 14 FE FF

RIP [<ffffffff8878ab48>] : ieee80211_crypt_tkip : ieee80211_tkip_decrypt+0x45/Ox44F

RSP [<ffffffff807DABE0>]

CRC : 14x0 IB

kernel panic - not syncing : Aiee, killing interrupt 

Merci

----------

## Temet

Faudrait que tu mettes ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum pour ne pas mettre geekounet de mauvaise humeur.

Un truc du style.

[thème] Sujet (résolu)

Tu ne mets le résolu que quand c'est résolu. Par contre, ne mets pas (non résolu), tu ne mets rien tant que c'est pas résolu.

Voilou, bienvenue  :Very Happy: 

----------

## davidou2a

J'ai eu aussi des KP lorsque j'avais le malheur de valider toutes les option pour netfilter dans le noyau, que ce soit en module ou en dur...

----------

## lougat

Si j'utilise la config minimum de shorewall d'après le tuto sur le site j'ai quand même un kernel panic.

En activant les options une par une, je me suis rendu compte que c'est l'option "IPV4 connection tracking support" qui me provoque en kernel panic.

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'avec genkernel tout ce passe bien.

je peux activer tout les modules dans Networking - Networking options - Netfilter.

Si je compile mon propre kernel (2.6.23-r :Cool:  j'ai le kernel panic.

En utilisant d'autres tutos (par ex http://www.gentoofr.org/article34.html) j'ai toujours mon kernel panic même sans IPV4.

J'ai essayé de compiler mon kernel avec les options de genkernel dans la section "Networking" mais le problème est le même.

Dois je activer une autre option dans le kernel?

----------

## sd44

je suis du meme avis que guilc, le KP n'a rien a voir avec la config du réseau ou iptables, je n'utilise jamais genkernel, j'utilise toujours les kernel "officiel" (kernel.org) , et j'ai simplement noté que réçament avec les dernier kernel c'est un peu le bordel a configurer. je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais moi j'essayerai avec un kernel du genre 2.6.22 de base.  pour info, si j'utilise pas genkernel cest que j'aime bien savoir ce que je fais, ça aide.

----------

## guilc

Si tu regardes en bas de la pile d'appel du kernel panic, ça semble venir de ton driver wifi...

S'il ne te sert pas, désactive le, sinon essaye de booter avec l'option "noapic", vu que cela semble venir d'une histoire d'IRQ...

----------

